# blower motors leaking oil



## HEATERTECH

we have blower motors that are leaking oil in newer furnaces and are wondering if others are replacing them before they burn out the bearings?


----------



## ImmaWard

I'm guessing these are older blowers that you are keeping and just replacing the furnaces? If you can get the parts, have you considered putting new bearings and seals on the blowers? If they are leaking oil then I would address the problem at the time you replace the furnace to save time. I'm sure the customer would be more comfortable with a new blower to go with the furnace as opposed to one that's been rebuilt.


----------

